# Con-Cor Smooth Side Passenger car issue



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I came across two Con-Cor ATSF smooth side passenger cars. They do not have a coupler or coupler pocket at either end. 

What can I use for a body mount coupler? I can use either Rapido or knuckle type.

Thanks!


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

They probably had Talgo trucks originally (I think thats what mine have. 

Some of those cars don't take well to body mounting of couplers. I think the Concors can be a little finicky. Good news is you should be able to find complete cars at a train show cheap as with all the newer more fine scale stuff out, I have seen Concor stuff for as low as a couple of bucks a car. I still think its nice stuff.

Go with the Talgos (Couplers on the trucks) stick with ones from Concor and get the KD kit meant for Talgo trucks and you will have decent results with those.

Craig


----------



## dualgauge (Apr 4, 2009)

*Passenger car issue*

Micro-trains body mount couplers can be used. Might have to shim coupler to correct height I would try the 1016 for more swing. Would need large radius curves. Could use red caboose couplers in ConCor trucks if do not intend to do any switching, as have to pick one coupler over the top of the other. Good luck on getting couplers on cars.
Dan


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info. It looks like the Talgo type trucks were swapped out and so I need to go body mounted.

Thanks for the info and coupler numbers. I wish they made N scale swing couplers like you can find for HO.


----------

